# YTTV Freezes



## gwrapps (Aug 7, 2020)

Just switched to YTTV. ON all my Tivo 4k Streams, the video plays for a few minutes and then freezes. The audio continues but the video is frozen.

I have other devices (Chromecast w/Google TV) that work just fine, it is just the Tivo affected.

Anyone else seen this?


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

I have never had any issues Hard Wired Ethernet or Wireless WIFI.
The main OS may lock up requiring a reboot, did you reboot?


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

gwrapps said:


> Just switched to YTTV. ON all my Tivo 4k Streams, the video plays for a few minutes and then freezes. The audio continues but the video is frozen.
> 
> I have other devices (Chromecast w/Google TV) that work just fine, it is just the Tivo affected.
> 
> Anyone else seen this?


My TiVo 4K did the same thing until I got an Ethernet adapter and hard wired it.It works great now,no more frozen video on yttv.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Having to use ethernet instead of WiFi for YTTV is wrong — not required for any other YTTV client device. I hope those having this issue have complained to both TiVo and YTTV (support.google.com). If no one complains, it will never be fixed. You should also be using the in-app “Send Feedback” frequently.

A key parameter for diagnosing stalls, etc. with YTTV is the “Connection speed” value in “Stats for nerds”. It needs to be at least 10,000 Kbps and typically should run much greater than that. How do the values compare between using WiFi and Ethernet? Note this value is typically lower than internet speed tests will show, but it’s the one that matters for YTTV.

Disclaimer: I don’t have a Stream 4K. I use an Amazon Fire Cube. I base my comments on my experience plus what I’ve seen in forums, mostly the r/YouTubeTV subreddit.


----------

